# New NRH rules



## Janett (Oct 28, 2019)

Hello.. Has anyone heard about the new rules for NHR regarding high value activities? I just read that the rules are changing and that if you apply for the normal NHR from January 2020 onwards, you automatically get the high value activities NHR status if you want it (without having to apply for it separately). My question is this.

I have normal NHR status (since March 2019) and I want to get the high value one as well now. Will I automatically be assigned this from January 2020 or do I have to apply for it?

I don't have an accountant or advisor and did the normal NHR myself online but there is no information about this. Also, has anyone tried applying for high value activities themselves and how exactly do I do this? 

Sorry if this thread is a bit technical. There are also some other changes to the NHR if anyone is interested in talking about this.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## b0ll0cks-to-brexit (Oct 25, 2019)

Janett said:


> Hello.. Has anyone heard about the new rules for NHR regarding high value activities? I just read that the rules are changing and that if you apply for the normal NHR from January 2020 onwards, you automatically get the high value activities NHR status if you want it (without having to apply for it separately). My question is this.
> 
> I have normal NHR status (since March 2019) and I want to get the high value one as well now. Will I automatically be assigned this from January 2020 or do I have to apply for it?
> 
> ...


PT Gov has decided to update/expand existing high value list.
This list refers to occupations in PT that can benefit from reduced tax rate.

From what I read, new NHR applicants from 2020 will have option to choose between two list, old and new one. I can only presume that from 2020 even existing NHR holders can switch between list. 

Here is some info:
https://www.belionpartners.com/portugals-non-habitual-resident-regime.html
I couldn't find specific info on financas portal


----------

